# New Anova SV on the way!



## babcockwi (Dec 27, 2017)

After reading all the great posts on here I finally decided to purchase an Anova WiFi, it will be here Friday. If anyone has any recommendations for my first cook, let me know.

Thanks!
babcockwi


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2017)

If you take time to learn it , you will love it . First cook ,,, Rib eye  steak .


----------



## idahopz (Dec 27, 2017)

I can second that ribeye recommendation - great steak to do a perfect cook


----------



## babcockwi (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! Any secret recipe's for the ribeyes?


----------



## idahopz (Dec 28, 2017)

Nothing special in my house - I like to keep it simple - salt and pepper and a very quick very hot sear (to make it look pretty and develop the flavors in a crust) Depending on the heat, I might just do salt so the pepper doesn't burn (the sear burner in the grill is so hot it burns the pepper) and then add pepper later. Montreal seasoning, or any favorite steak house seasonings you like are also good.

To garnish, a good mushroom sauce is quite tasty, but tends to cover up the beefy umami flavor.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 29, 2017)

Ribeye is the bomb. A little salt and pepper, seal and cook at 129 or 130 for an hour or two and sear.
Unbelievable :-)


----------



## babcockwi (Dec 30, 2017)

The Anova arrived yesterday. It was a long day at work so I was in a hurry to get the ribeyes cooked before it was to late, so I didn't take any photos. I did two 15oz ribeyes, seasoned with just s&p. I cooked them at 129 for 2 hours, then seared them in a cast iron skillet. Wow, these where amazing, tender, juicy, cut with a fork. I need to work on the sear a little better but wow they where some of the best steaks I ever cooked at home. Thanks for the recommendation guys! Time to go to the freezer and try something else.


----------



## babcockwi (Dec 30, 2017)

Today I'm going to use bearcarver time and temp for chuck roast. I had 2 in the freezer from half a beef purchased a couple months ago. I rubbed them with some worcestershire sauce and seasoned with salt and pepper, double vacum sealed them and set the Anova at 133 degrees for 22 hours. I will be sure to post some finished pics around lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## babcockwi (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow is all I can say. This method of cooking is totally blowing my mind. I took the chuck roasts out this morning and seared them in a cast iron pan. Would sear on the grill but it's -12 this morning with a good breeze. These turned out amazing, just can't get over how the taste and texture is so much like a good steak or prime rib, just as good as the ribeyes on Friday. I really cant thank everyone on the forum enough. I have learned so much over the years about smoking, sausage making, and now sous vide. 

Thanks everyone! 
babcockwi


----------



## idahopz (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks Awesome . I just did a chuck few weeks ago . I also thought it was like a rib roast . You're hooked . Try bone in fried chicken . Makes great veggies too .


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Looks Awesome . I just did a chuck few weeks ago . I also thought it was like a rib roast . You're hooked . Try bone in fried chicken . Makes great veggies too .


What’s your method for the fried chicken, chop Saw? So far, I haven’t been impressed with chicken in the SV.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2017)

Mose sent you a PM . I know alot say they aren't impressed with SV chicken , and I get that . For bone in fried , I like the results .


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Mose sent you a PM . I know alot say they aren't impressed with SV chicken , and I get that . For bone in fried , I like the results .


Got your pm.
Thanks!


----------



## babcockwi (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey chopsaw can I get your fried chicken recipe?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 1, 2018)

babcockwi said:


> Hey chopsaw can I get your fried chicken recipe?


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops-brined-deepfried-bone-in-chicken-thighs.267989/

Thats how I did the first run . I had thighs in Pop's brine to go in the smoker , and decided to practice with two in the SV . You can ( and I have ) do this without the brine . 

Please do some research on time and temp . You can google SV fried chicken , just make sure you are looking at bone in numbers . My temp was lower than they suggest , I adjusted for the deep fryer . Like I said it was " practice " that happened to come out awesome . Good luck . 

















0


----------



## babcockwi (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks chopsaw I will have to try this soon. Just getting ready to put some beef short ribs in the SV for tomorrow night. Im defiantly hooked!


----------

